# 1942 Targetsman



## rcoltruger (Jul 12, 2019)

I have a 1967 Targetsman in exceptionally good condition. Can anyone tell me it's value today?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm confused by your question.
According to my references, Colt's didn't make a "Targetsman" version of the Woodsman until well after WW2, maybe as late as 1950.

Please post photos of the pistol, including clear pictures of _all_ of the markings on it.
That'll help me, and everybody else, figure out what you have and what it's worth.

.


----------



## rcoltruger (Jul 12, 2019)

You are right. I found another Colt serial no. lookup site(https://www.oldcolt.com/pages/colt-...-huntsman-targetsman-serial-number-ship-dates) and my Targetsman was made Jan. 1967. Any idea what it's value might be today? That other Colt site for serial numbers was for the Huntsman. Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It depends upon condition, and barrel length too.
The normal 6"-barrel range is about $800.00 to $150.00.
If it has the rare 4" barrel, it may be worth as much as $1,400.00.


----------



## rcoltruger (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## rcoltruger (Jul 12, 2019)

rcoltruger said:


> You are right. I found another Colt serial no. lookup site(https://www.oldcolt.com/pages/colt-...-huntsman-targetsman-serial-number-ship-dates) and my Targetsman was made Jan. 1967. Any idea what it's value might be today? That other Colt site for serial numbers was for the Huntsman. Thank you for correcting me.


Here's a pic of my 1967 Targetsman


----------

